

Review Indicates Where Cardio Benefits of Exercise May Lie - dpflan
https://news.brown.edu/articles/2015/07/cardio

======
dpflan
Here is the _Journal of the American Heart Association_ article: _Effects of
Exercise Training on Cardiorespiratory Fitness and Biomarkers of
Cardiometabolic Health: A Systematic Review and Meta‐Analysis of Randomized
Controlled Trials_ :
[http://m.jaha.ahajournals.org/content/4/7/e002014.long](http://m.jaha.ahajournals.org/content/4/7/e002014.long)

